
New Theory on Voynich Manuscript - Kurtz79
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/16/latin-hebrew-proto-romance-new-theory-on-voynich-manuscript
======
enkiv2
A proper takedown: [https://voynichportal.com/2019/05/07/cheshire-
recast/](https://voynichportal.com/2019/05/07/cheshire-recast/)

------
Kurtz79
Got positively angry when reading a story about this on a major Italian
newspaper, which of course claimed that the solution had been found, offering
little detail.

A bit more information on this article, but it seems as sketchy as past
claims.

